# GTO fenders



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if GM replacement fenders were exact copies of origials for 1965 GTO? When were the first reproduction fenders produced for 1965 GTO? I have a L/H fender that I bought back in 1993 that is supposed to be a genuine GM part. Hope so.


----------

